# Bluewater Fever!



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Alright guys I know its not even February yet, but Im startin to crave some bait smokin, clip poppin, reel singin action. It has been a good while since I've been chugging down a matt of grass in some Bud Light blue water trying to coax a reel to sing for me, or tossing poppers to hungry yellowfin busting on some flying fish. I'm up in starkville at school and have only been able to make it down once this year to fish so far. From the looks of things on the forum it doesn's seem like many people have had the opportunity to go either so let's get a sort of show and tell going to get people fired up for the upcoming spring and summer when things start to heat up. Let's see some pictures guys (and gals). Tuna, Wahoo, Dolphin, Billfish... whatever! Here's a few I have saved on my computer. Let's see what yall got!


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

all wahoo were caught by the little girl in the back ground. except for one that doesnt have the girl. All caught out of destin aboard _magic _. :thumbup: im excited for june!!!!!!


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome! Keep em comin


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

A few from Off Route


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

A few from Bodacious


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Wade...we gotta go fishin again soon! Someone really cool took a lot of those photos. buck


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are some awesome pictures there Wade. Your very blessed. :thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

pretty bluessss


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm...joeyd-come to venice homeboy. Biggest fish of the year are about to go off in t minus a few days....


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

We just ran my buddy's Luhrs back from down there... It was docked at Cypress Cove. We gonna try and make a trip back soon, but school has us both bowed up. When I was in high school we would wreck the fish this time of year, but now I usually have to wait until I get a break.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

woody u still in venice? we plan on fishing over there from the the 25th of feb to the 2nd week in march..... Davis- get ur ass to studyin. HAHA


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Ready to get back out there


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Labor Day 2010. The wee-est of hoos.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

SUNDAY-FUNDAY said:


> woody u still in venice? we plan on fishing over there from the the 25th of feb to the 2nd week in march..... Davis- get ur ass to studyin. HAHA


Not right this second; I am between Houston and New Orleans every week for work. Headin that way tonight though. We won't start fishing again for another 7-9 days though. But ya, I'll be there most every day in February. Hope to see you down there


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

*orca 3*

Here are a few pics of some good eatin fish. I must say, I am blessed to have such great opportunities, family, and friends.
I owe it to my dad and cousin for introducing me to the sport! Hopefully Orca 3 can add on to the pagebook soon! Summer is only a few months away


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

man, these are some crazy good pictures


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Few from Betty-B


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Couple more from Betty-B and a couple from Privateer.


----------

